# Je rêvais d'une femme qui fut/fût belle



## Markus

Je lisais un article sur wikipedia.fr (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accent_circonflexe_en_français) et j'ai trouvé cela ci-dessous que je n'ai pas bien compris:



> La dernière voyelle d'un verbe à la troisième personne du singulier au subjonctif imparfait porte toujours un accent circonflexe, pour des raisons étymologiques : ancien français _(qu'il) chantast_ → _(qu'il) chantât_, _(qu'il) conëust_ → _(qu'il) connût_ ; la présence de cet accent peut complétement modifier le sens d'une phrase. Par exemple,_
> 
> « Je rêvais d'une femme qui *fût* belle »_ (verbe à l'imparfait du subjonctif)
> 
> a une signification très différente de_
> 
> « Je rêvais d'une femme qui *fut* belle »_


Je ne comprends pas la différence entre les deux phrases. Est-ce que la femme n'est plus belle dans la première phrase?

C'est juste une curiosité, je n'ai pas trop envie d'employer l'imparfait du subjonctif. 

Merci beaucoup!

Mark


----------



## Aupick

Le subjonctif sert à exprimer des hypothèses. On comprend donc que dans la première phrase, la femme est hypothétique, une invention de "mon" imagination:
Je rêvais d'une femme qui fût belle > une femme imaginaire
Je rêvais d'une femme qui fut belle > une femme réelle, connue

(La difficulté de la traduction de ces phrases en anglais montre l'utilité du subjonctif, d'ailleurs.)


----------



## Agnès E.

*Je rêvais d'une femme qui fût belle* => je souhaitais voir/rencontrer/aimer une belle femme. Cette femme n'existe pas.

*Je rêvais d'une femme qui fut belle* => je rêvais (en dormant) d'une femme qui, autrefois, était belle mais ne l'est plus (parce qu'elle est âgée, malade, handicapée, etc.). Cette femme existe ou est inventée dans le rêve.


----------



## panzemeyer

fut = passé simple. On parle d'un fait passé, mais réel : la femme a réellement existé et était belle dans sa jeunesse. Mais elle ne l'est plus au moment du rêve. 

fût = subjonctif imparfait, qu'on peut aussi traduire par "aurait été". On parle d'un fait imaginaire. L'imparfait n'est dû qu'à la concordance des temps (puisque le rêve se déroule lui-même dans le passé).


----------



## Markus

Merci pour tous les réponses, c'était très vite!

Je n'ai pas d'objections au transfert du fil à l'autre forum, je n'avais pas vu que cela avait été créé! super!


----------



## timpeac

Est-ce que la même différence existe au présent ? ces deux phrases sont-elles possibles?

Je rêve d'une femme qui est belle 
Je rêve d'une femme qui soit belle


----------



## Agnès E.

Oui, c'est à peu près la même différence, sauf que la femme du présent de l'indicatif est toujours belle, évidemment.


----------



## timpeac

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Oui, c'est à peu près la même différence, sauf que la femme du présent de l'indicatif est toujours belle, évidemment.


 
Mais la femme qui "est", elle existe forcément dans le monde réel ou c'est possible qu'elle n'existe que dans le rêve ? Si ça c'est possible quel est le sens qu'on rajoute en utilisant le subjonctif à sa place ?


----------



## Agnès E.

La femme qui _est_ existe dans le rêve mais on peut très bien rêver de personnes qui existent dans la réalité !
En fait, la différence est sur la signification du verbe _rêver_. Avec le subjonctif, le verbe _rêver_ est pris dans le sens de _souhaiter_, alors qu'avec l'indicatif, le verbe _rêver_ signifie bien : faire un rêve (que celui-ci soit sur une personne qui existe ou qui n'existe pas dans la réalité).


----------



## Outsider

Avec l'indicatif, on parle d'une femme concrète, réelle ou imaginaire. Avec le subjonctif, on parle d'une femme quelconque. C'est pour cela que le subjonctif suggère que le "rêve" est métaphorique, qu'il s'agit plutôt d'un désir.


----------



## timpeac

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> La femme qui _est_ existe dans le rêve mais on peut très bien rêver de personnes qui existent dans la réalité !
> En fait, la différence est sur la signification du verbe _rêver_. Avec le subjonctif, le verbe _rêver_ est pris dans le sens de _souhaiter_, alors qu'avec l'indicatif, le verbe _rêver_ signifie bien : faire un rêve (que celui-ci soit sur une personne qui existe ou qui n'existe pas dans la réalité).


 
Ok! C'est la différence que je soupçonnais mais je voulais la vérifier avant de dire le suivant - Donc par rapport au passé d'habitude nous verrions (dans un langage soutenu où on trouve le subjonctif du passé) une paire de phrases comme

Je rêvais d'une femme qui était belle (je faisais un rêve, cette femme existe dans le rêve et il est possible qu'elle existe dans la réalité on ne sait pas)
Je rêvais d'une femme qui fût belle (je dormais debout pensant à cette femme que j'aimerais qu'elle entre dans ma vie)

Donc la question se réduit à savoir pourquoi l'auteur a choisi d'utiliser "fut" dans l'un des exemples de Markus, viz "je rêvais d'une femme qui fut belle".

Comme étranger je dirais que c'est plutôt rare - n'est-ce pas ? - de mélanger la suite des temps comme ça. "Je rêvais" nous donne à croire qu'un verbe a l'imparfait va le suivre. Il me semble qu'ici nous avons un mélange du style direct et indirect (compliqué par le fait que "je rêvais d'une femme qui fût belle" existe et est homophone), viz

Je rêvais d'une femme. "Elle fut belle (autrefois)" me disais-je.
Je rêvais d'une femme qui avait été belle (autrefois).

"Je rêvais d'une femme qui fut belle" est donc mal formé, ou je me trompe ?


----------



## Agnès E.

Non, ce n'est pas mal formé, c'est obsolète dans la mesure où l'on n'utilise que très peu le passé simple aujourd'hui. Cette formulation est donc littéraire et, à vrai dire, élégante et harmonieuse. Je l'aime beaucoup.
Mais je suis nettement moins versée que toi en grammaire, je ne saurais donc en dire davantage sur le sujet, pardonne-moi. 


Par ailleurs, que veux-tu dire par _viz_ ?


----------



## timpeac

Ah autant pour moi, je pensais que ce terme existait en français aussi. C'est du latin "vide licet" et veut dire "c'est à dire". C'est assez courant en anglais mais pas en français il semble.

Pour ce qui est de la grammaire, l'opinion d'un aborilingue sur l'acceptabilité d'une phrase vaut dix fois plus qu'une extrapolation de règles grammaticales seches donc je t'en remercie. Je suis encore surpris par la suite des temps, quand même. 

Sauf le changement de registre la phrase "je rêvais d'une femme qui a été belle" existe-elle et veut-elle dire la même chose ? Si oui, que serait donc la différence entre cette phrase et "je rêvais d'une femme qui avait été belle ?" (à ton oreille, pas forcément une règle grammaticale).

Pour montrer mon jeu à demander ça il me semble que "je rêvais d'une femme qui a été belle" égale "je rêvais d'une femme qui fut belle", sauf le registre, et en plus à cause de la suite des temps "je rêvais d'une femme qui a été belle" serait mieux exprimé par la phrase "je rêvais d'une femme qui avait été belle". J'essaie dans la mesure du possible d'examiner ces questions dans un temps grammatical qui nous est plus connu (et moins homophone, cf "fut" "fût") mais qui ne change pas la question de base.

Je rêve d'une personne qui sache me l'expliquer !!


----------



## Agnès E.

Si tu dis : *je rêvais d'une femme qui avait été belle*, cela implique que cette femme n'existe pas ou plus (soit parce qu'elle est morte, soit parce qu'elle n'a existé que dans le rêve).
Si tu dis : *je rêvais d'une femme qui fut belle*, cela implique que cette femme existe toujours (c'est une femme réelle) ou a existé dans ton rêve.
Il y a une petite différence de sens.
Si tu dis : *je rêvais d'une femme qui a été belle*, la concordance des temps me semble un peu bancale, je ne saurais dire pourquoi.


----------



## DearPrudence

Pour moi, sans pouvoir rien expliquer de façon grammaticale, je dirais que
"je rêvais d'une femme qui fut belle" et
"je rêvais d'une femme qui a été belle"
veulent dire la même chose mais que seule le registre de langue change.

Si tu dis:
"je rêvais d'une femme qui avait été belle"
intuitivement, je dirais qu'on attend un peu une suite, du genre:
elle avait été belle jusqu'à ce qu'elle soit défigurée
avec "elle a été", il y aussi cette notion de passé mais on n'attend pas d'explication, c'est juste un constat.
Mais malheureusement je ne peux pas en dire plus.

Voilà, je ne sais pas si ça t'aide beaucoup mais c'est le témoignage d'une native pour que tu puisses te rendre compte de l'acceptabilité de ces phrases.


Et juste pour énerver le monde: autant pour moi -> au temps pour moi (mais presque personne ne le sait).


----------



## timpeac

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Si tu dis : *je rêvais d'une femme qui avait été belle*, cela implique que cette femme n'existe pas ou plus (soit parce qu'elle est morte, soit parce qu'elle n'a existé que dans le rêve).
> Si tu dis : *je rêvais d'une femme qui fut belle*, cela implique que cette femme existe toujours (c'est une femme réelle) ou a existé dans ton rêve.
> Il y a une petite différence de sens.
> Si tu dis : *je rêvais d'une femme qui a été belle*, la concordance des temps me semble un peu bancale, je ne saurais dire pourquoi.


 
Ok, merci pour la précision  J'abonde dans ton sens en ce qui concerne "je rêvais d'une femme qui a été belle". Sur une ligne du temps "a été" serait plus avancé que "rêvait" ou "était" d'où le problème - comment est-ce qu'on peut rêver de quelque chose plus avancé dans le temps ?

En fait c'est exactement là le problème que j'avais avec "je rêvais d'une femme qui fut belle" puisque je mettais une equivalence absolue entre "a été" et "fut". Il semble que ce ne soit pas possible alors.

Et les autres francophones - qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ? Agnès et moi commençons à nous sentir seuls ici...


----------



## timpeac

Haut temps pour moi chère Prudence, et merci bien pour être sortie jouer avec nous  Juste pour préciser tu dis

*Pour moi, sans pouvoir rien expliquer de façon grammaticale, je dirais que
"je rêvais d'une femme qui fut belle" et
"je rêvais d'une femme qui a été belle"
veulent dire la même chose mais que seule le registre de langue change.*

Tout au juste, mais quel est le sens des deux phrases pour toi ? Qu'elle avait été belle dans sa jeunesse mais elle ne l'est plus, à cause de l'âge plutôt qu'une défiguration quelconque?


----------



## DearPrudence

Oui, enfin je viens jouer avec vous même si le ciel n'est pas bleu  

Pour être honnête, je n'avais pas pensé au fait que la femme existait ou n'existait plus.
Je ne sais pas. Même avec le passé simple, j'ai l'impression qu'elle peut toujours exister:
elle fut belle ... bon maintenant, c'est un laideron, mais dans le temps, pendant quelques années, elle fut belle.
Mais il est vrai que bien sûr, elle peut aussi être morte.

Bon, je n'ai pas l'impression de t'aider beaucoup dans ta quête mais de t'enfoncer encore plus.  Désolée. Je crois que je ferais mieux d'aller me coucher.


----------



## LV4-26

1._ Je rêve d'une femme qui a été belle_
2. _Je rêve d'une femme qui fut belle
_
Ces deux phrases-là ont vraiment le même sens, mis à part le registre.

Si le verbe principal passe à l'imparfait, la formulation *la plus normale* sera :
3._ (Toutes les nuits,) je rêvais d'une femme qui avait été belle._
(aussi bien pour la 2 que pour la 1).
Ce plus-que-parfait sera le temps utilisé dans un récit, dans un roman...La femme en question peut être encore en vie au moment où se passe l'action...ou ne pas l'être.

Quant aux phrases
4. _Je rêvais d'une femme qui fut belle_
5. _Je rêvais d'une femme qui a été belle_

Pour moi, elles ne peuvent se concevoir que dans un type de situation bien prècis. Par exemple, votre ami semble perdu dans ses pensées et ne répond pas à la question que vous venez de lui poser. Vous lui parlez un peu plus fort et il revient à la réalité.
- Qu'est-ce que tu faisais ? Tu rêvais ?
- Oui, c'est vrai.
- De quoi rêvais-tu ?
- Je rêvais d'une femme qui a été/fut belle.

La femme en question existe toujours (mais n'est plus belle).

En tous cas, ces deux phrases (4 et 5) me gênent quand je les lis ou les entend pour la première fois. Je suis obligé de réfléchir et d'inventer la situation ci-dessus pour justifier leur emploi.


----------



## xav

D'accord. Il y a discordance entre l'imparfait, qui implique souvent une certaine durée, et le passé simple ou composé, qui indique que l'action est terminée (dans le cas particulier, elle ne peut pas avoir été brève !). En 1 et 2 comme en 4 et 5, la beauté de la femme est passée.

A l'oral, on aura toujours tendance à entendre
_Je rêvais d'une femme qui fût belle_
ce qui, comme on l'a dit, a un tout autre sens : mon souhait était d'épouser une femme qui soit/fût belle. L'intéressant est que le mot "femme" change lui-même de sens : au lieu de désigner une femme en général (que l'on a connue, si "fut" est à l'indicatif), il s'agit maintenant de la future épouse et de ses qualités.


----------



## ampurdan

Pour serrer le cercle, pourquoi pas?:

_Je rêvais d'une femme qui eût été belle! (Mais j'en ai épousé une qui est devenue une pétasse)._


----------



## timpeac

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Pour serrer le cercle, pourquoi pas?:
> 
> _Je rêvais d'une femme qui eût été belle! (Mais j'en ai épousé une qui a devenu une pétasse)._


 
Hahaha  Ampurdan, s'il te plaît nous n'avons pas besoin de plus de complications dans ce fil!!

La blague à part au moins je peux comprendre la suite des temps dans ce que tu écris là...


----------

